# Thx 1138 (1971)



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I wish someone would do a remake or at least a update of THX 1138. I loved the movie and at the time, I was a little creeped out by the "robot" police and how easily they moved as opposed to the stereotypical robot movements.

Any thoughts?


----------

